# Your thoughts on the Galaxy S III if your are Galaxy Nexus Owner



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

As much as I hate Manufacturers' UIs. Especially TouchWiz, but looks like they cleaned up their launcher. Added so many cool features to the OS.

If you are not caught up here is some details.

Look at that bezel it looks like its barely bigger than own Nexus with a bigger screen 4.8 Do like the theme being nature a little to corny. But god those added feature like voice is way better than siri. Wireless charging. Android beam enhanced. All those freaking accessories to keep me happy. OMG I Just want one, root it, make it look like stock, and keep those features on there is my dream.

http://gizmodo.com/5...android-emperor

update looks like they are going to be samsung stores now dunno if it is 100 percent true


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Eh to be honest. Nothing special I see that makes it that different. The proc is nice (maybe I personally think samsung's own proc is overrated and kinda hope the S4 comes to the states.)


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its certainly a nice phone but its not enough of an upgrade hardware wise to make me jealous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm okay with my Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Perhaps some porting might bring some of those features into GNex ROMs. Who knows...


----------



## f12 (Dec 27, 2011)

My first thought was, "I can't wait until rom developers rip out the good features and jam them in the galaxy nexus"


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Perhaps some porting might bring some of those features into GNex ROMs. Who knows...


now that's what I want. I love my google experience but can you imagine how shitty its going to be for s3 owners when the next os update comes out if they are going to be left out like the s1 have been for ics. Yes i know they got gingerbread when it was froyo but they didn't ics when they could have do it. I got ICS on a Fascinate. Sad thing on the Verizon version of the S3 I am sure it will not have their exynos chip because of the lte compatibly


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the look, but wish It had on screen buttons instead of hardware.

I won't be getting one tho. I'll still with my Nexus, until a new Nexus comes out.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I wonder how much processing power is needed to do all the stuff in the background like that smart screen feature where it will turn off the screen when it knows u are not reading and the s voice feature it will activate when you say hello phone. stuff like that makes me wonder battery life and processor.


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

For me if its not stock android its no good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> For me if its not stock android its no good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am with you on that this was the first time I had a small tiny little urge to get it

http://m.gizmodo.com/5907436/samsungs-awkward-galaxy-siii-seduction

Anyone watch the unpacked event this part was awkward

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Most things on the phone is nice, really nice, but since it's not a Nexus it ain't for me.

For some reason since I got my Galaxy Nexus I've had no craves for other phones. When the HTC One X came out I was a bit impressed but, I found that it would just not fit me. The same thing applies to the SGS3; I'm impressed but not enough, even to actually want it. So for the first time I'm actually REALLY happy with my phone, and therefore I want no other.
So for me, the Galaxy Nexus, despite it's few (very few) flaws, is gonna be the phone that I'm gonna stick with for a LONG time.

~Just my thoughts on the matter~


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be getting one for the wifey. she's got a thunderbolt and we have an upgrade coming in June. But I am perfectly happy with my Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If it comes to the states with the Exynos Quad core processor than I 'might' consider it. Otherwise, I have had no temptations for any other phone than the GNex.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing that there are already (when it launches) a ton of accessories for it. Yet the Gnex can hardly manage to make a dock that's not $90.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Amazing that there are already (when it launches) a ton of accessories for it. Yet the Gnex can hardly manage to make a dock that's not $90.


Because they know will sell a shit ton of galaxy S III

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Amazing that there are already (when it launches) a ton of accessories for it. Yet the Gnex can hardly manage to make a dock that's not $90.


Because the gnex isnt a phone made by nature for humans. lol anyways i like my nex, and plus when it comes to the u.s. its gonna get a snapdragon so ill be good with my ti-omap


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

god i would kill to have that new exynos chip in my nexus


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

I was not much impressed with the SGS3 because with all that hardware, it is extremely essential to get a good battery backup. They should've at least packed in a 2500mAh. In addition to that, I think 4.8-inch is a little too big. I can barely manage the Nexus's 4.65. I am tolerating it just because it is THE Nexus.

What I was also looking forward to was a bump up in the RAM. 1.5GB of RAM would've have been really sweet on that phone. I can imagine SGS2 owners looking for an upgrade just because of ICS and the resolution.

One feature I really liked was the fact that the screen would be on as long as I am staring at it. But then again if that takes up a lot of battery then I am better off touching my screen once in a while to keep it awake.

All in all, it is hardly an upgrade for the Nexus owners. Time to move on with our lives and wait for the next generation of Nexus. After all, our current phones won't make us wait for eternity to get the Jelly Bean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Not as impressed as I would have hoped to have been.

I'm really hoping that HTC flagship phone I keep hearing hints of hits VZW in Q3/4.

I told myself I wouldn't upgrade unless it had a quadcore.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

shayonpal said:


> After all, our current phones won't make us wait for eternity to get the Jelly Bean.


Yeah, latest when Jelly Bean's comin', were all know that we got the phone of choice 

I think most of the features which the SGS3 will bring u never will use. So all in all it's a lot of PR and just another piece of hardware for the 'average' user.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

How many OS upgrades do you guys think we are going to get?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

spacecasespiff said:


> For me if its not stock android its no good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This. Gimme the next Nexus please.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## occagoHackale (May 1, 2012)

??????????


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to amazed by it. I would have enjoyed on screen buttons instead but maybe the stateside version will have this. I'll pick it up and see how I like it til "the next big thing being that iPhone 5 or HTC device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I was starting to get excited about the S3, but I have to be honest. It might seem silly, but the button turns me off. Looks like I'll be sticking with my Nexus.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the finish on the phone. That Is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The US will get a dual-core version so meh on that. Also IMO the version they showed (international) IMO is ugly. The blue back sucks and not a huge fan of the fugly home button. I'm sure the US version won't have that but still not impressed with the appearance of the device. Touchwiz stinks looks like GB overall and with all those new features the battery seems like it's going to not be good.

My favorite new feature is that it alerts you of missed calls or messages!!!!! I wish every phone had that!!!







lmao


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The US will get a dual-core version so meh on that. Also IMO the version they showed (international) IMO is ugly. The blue back sucks and not a huge fan of the fugly home button. I'm sure the US version won't have that but still not impressed with the appearance of the device. Touchwiz stinks looks like GB overall and with all those new features the battery seems like it's going to not be good.
> 
> My favorite new feature is that it alerts you of missed calls or messages!!!!! I wish every phone had that!!!
> 
> ...


I heard the main reason for the dual-core version for US Carriers is because it is more 'power efficient' in saving battery power with LTE. But I rather have quad-core Exynos over dual-core Snapdragon anyday haha

Also, I might switch to the S3. Have not been impressed with the Google updates lately and the radios on this phone are horrid. Granted, the S3 is also a Samsung device with Samsung radios. But who knows.

I love pure Google, but it's not a real deal breaker to me. I can live with some bloatware. Just not Motoblur haha

My real concern is how will the S3's battery hold up? That's my biggest complaint with the Nexus as of now. I can never reach the On-Screen time compared to my Motorola Droid X. All syncs turned off and only using 3G. It's dissappointing.

If I see postive reviews of battery and signal, then I'm jumping ship.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

The G-Nexus is fast enough for me and I'm very happy with pure google ics. my only complaint is the battery. if they could engineer a phone that could provide two or three solid days of heavy usage than i would REALLY be impressed.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Remember when Samsung said they'd make a phone that would last all day? A 2,100mah battery won't do that. I think I was expecting too much, but this looks like a retarded Galaxy Nexus with hardware buttons. I'll be sticking with my phone <3


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I heard the main reason for the dual-core version for US Carriers is because it is more 'power efficient' in saving battery power with LTE. But I rather have quad-core Exynos over dual-core Snapdragon anyday haha
> 
> Also, I might switch to the S3. Have not been impressed with the Google updates lately and the radios on this phone are horrid. Granted, the S3 is also a Samsung device with Samsung radios. But who knows.
> 
> ...


Who knows. The s3 in the u.s. isnt even out yet. One of the guys on rootzlive said the a reason why the u.s. version wont have an exynos is because apple has all of em lol


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

The reason for the dual core is not for power savings... its due to compatibility.


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

darkpark said:


> The G-Nexus is fast enough for me and I'm very happy with pure google ics. my only complaint is the battery. if they could engineer a phone that could provide two or three solid days of heavy usage than i would REALLY be impressed.


Seriously, why not get the Razr Maxx? I'd have gotten it had it been available in my country, India.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

shayonpal said:


> Seriously, why not get the Razr Maxx?


Eww! I *will not *buy another Motorola product until they start unlocking bootloaders.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

shayonpal said:


> Seriously, why not get the Razr Maxx? I'd have gotten it had it been available in my country, India.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


"Locked bootloader."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems to me that the SIII is more of a software update than anything else. Happy were I am.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

shayonpal said:


> Seriously, why not get the Razr Maxx? I'd have gotten it had it been available in my country, India.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You must be new here, welcome to the Galaxy Nexus forum


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It didn't give me a raging nerd boner.

So no, I'm not too impressed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's an article for anyone interested with more content than gizmodo's stuff:

http://www.anandtech...ormance-preview

http://www.anandtech...nching-globally

To me, they destroyed the the best parts of ICS--no need for hardware buttons and then they force the ugly gingerbread touchwiz onto Android 4.0. Granted there will be an AOSP version out for it, but in the mean time, you're stuck with that.


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it! As soon as it has a release day my Nexus will be up for sale with all accessories.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Remember when Samsung said they'd make a phone that would last all day? A 2,100mah battery won't do that. I think I was expecting too much, but this looks like a retarded Galaxy Nexus with hardware buttons. I'll be sticking with my phone <3


 lol i wish they didnt add hardware buttons whats wrong them


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> Not to amazed by it. I would have enjoyed on screen buttons instead but maybe the stateside version will have this. I'll pick it up and see how I like it til "the next big thing being that iPhone 5 or HTC device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I never seen features that were pluses in the stateside version that were not in the international version normally its the other way around


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

darkpark said:


> The G-Nexus is fast enough for me and I'm very happy with pure google ics. my only complaint is the battery. if they could engineer a phone that could provide two or three solid days of heavy usage than i would REALLY be impressed.


When you say they do you refer to Samsung, Google, or to the whole mobile industry. Because they have its the Razr Maxx. Personally I would choose to keep a phone that last me a day over Motorola any day. I hate their bootloaders with a passion.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

It could be the greatest phone on the planet and I'm not gonna get it. I like my GNex, it's got a sweet ROM, a good theme, lasts all day with my usage, and looks sexy. I'm not rendering video or playing PS3 games on it, I don't need any more hardware.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Who knows. The s3 in the u.s. isnt even out yet. One of the guys on rootzlive said the a reason why the u.s. version wont have an exynos is because apple has all of em lol


I doubt that. Every lte version of any android device that has a quad core in the international version ended up a qualcomm chip. I havent seen one lte device on a 4 core yet.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally hate it. Hardware isn't extraordinary. Hardware nav keys, really? It looks, well just bad.

The only thing it has going for it is the software which will hopefully be ported to us.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Well being a previous owner for 1 week of the Epic Touch, I didn't lime it. The density of the screen was was too much. Everything was so big. I'm not sure if the GIII is the same, but I'm willing to bet it is. I was even nervous about the GNexus, and everything being so huge on the display. But it does have me interested. I'm not gonna come to any conclusions until I have it in hand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I personally hate it. Hardware isn't extraordinary. Hardware nav keys, really? It looks, well just bad.
> 
> The only thing it has going for it is the software which will hopefully be ported to us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


HAHAHA now that u have on-screen keys, any sort of compasitive buttons are no good to ya? I feel he same way LOL. Actually , that's what I love the most about the GN. Nice sleek blacked out look to it. Perfect.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

On second thought, I may stick with my beloved Galaxy Nexus for a while lol

Just looked online and found the official S3 specs: http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-specs-2-81906/

Not too impressed. The US version is going to be a lot similar to the GNex (Dual-core CPU, RAM, Screen res, etc.)

The only thing that strikes me is that the S3 will come packed with a standard 2100 mah battery. But then you ask the question, will it last a solid day with moderate to heavy use? Doubtful.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> On second thought, I may stick with my beloved Galaxy Nexus for a while lol
> 
> Just looked online and found the official S3 specs: http://www.androidau...-specs-2-81906/
> 
> ...


plus i wonder about those cool features knowing when to turn off and on screen does the front facing is always on while the screen is on. Also the cool s voice feature does that mean your phone is always awake waiting to hear something from you. I wonder how they have it set up so battery life isnt whack.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

havi007 said:


> plus i wonder about those cool features knowing when to turn off and on screen does the front facing is always on while the screen is on. Also the cool s voice feature does that mean your phone is always awake waiting to hear something from you. I wonder how they have it set up so battery life isnt whack.


Great points.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugly design
Get rid of the hardware buttons
Touchwiz is a mess
4.8" is just too much
GN barely uses the second core, quad cores will not be necessary for a long time


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

anewday said:


> Ugly design
> Get rid of the hardware buttons
> Touchwiz is a mess
> 4.8" is just too much
> GN barely uses the second core, quad cores will not be necessary for a long time


I kinda like the S3's design - minus the hardware buttons lol I don't know why a lot of people dislike its design. 
But I have to agree with you on the screen size; 4.8 inches is way too much. May as well make it another Galaxy Note lol


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Another example of how the company just doesn't get it.

Touchwiz
Siri wannabe
No onscreen buttons (seriously samsung? you are retarded)
Largely useless features
Boring, ugly design
4.8"...LOL

Can't wait to see what Google has in store for the next Nexus, since they are the only ones doing anything right (probably because, you know, they are Android).


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

You do know Samsung made the Galaxy Nexus right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scallywag1 (Jun 16, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> You do know Samsung made the Galaxy Nexus right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha. Was thinking the same thing man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> You do know Samsung made the Galaxy Nexus right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Exactly. One step forward and two steps back lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> You do know Samsung made the Galaxy Nexus right?


To the specifications of Google (though I'd like to pretend the GPU was not google's idea).

If only some of those specifications rubbed off from google like the software choices they make for their other phones. I'd still like to know whose choice it was to put the GPU they did in the Nexus though.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I like the look, but wish It had on screen buttons instead of hardware.
> 
> I won't be getting one tho. I'll still with my Nexus, until a new Nexus comes out.


totally agree with this!


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know the battery on this thing is only 2100 mah but if by some stroke of luck this thing does not chew up battery power as much as the galaxy nexus then ill be all for it to be honest. I personally dont really care for the design though..


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So we all agree. The SGS 3 ain't nothing special.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

Once you go nexus there is no going back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> So we all agree. The SGS 3 ain't nothing special.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well, from a view point of a Nexus owner, there isn't anything spectacular about the S3. In some areas it has slightly better hardware and that's about it. Maybe if you are upgrading from a low-end device then yeah, it's a helluva upgrade. But I'm going to agree with the rest of the people here and stick with my Galaxy Nexus until the next Nexus is released. Which is probably going to be any time soon lol

Not to mention that this device has and will have a lot of developer support. Which is great!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

If the Samsung Galaxy SIII were to come to Verizon with the Exynos quad core chip I'd definitely think about it. But given that Verizon hasn't picked up any of the "S" series and as far as I know Verizon's LTE isn't quad core friendly at the moment I don't foresee this happening. Although I thought I read somewhere that the Exynos4 was suppose to support Verizon's LTE chip sets!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

havi007 said:


> god i would kill to have that new exynos chip in my nexus


 Personally I'd rather have the S4. It's blown everything else away at this point and the benchmarks of the Ezynos x4 have been great but from time to time the s4 has won out.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> If the Samsung Galaxy SIII were to come to Verizon with the Exynos quad core chip I'd definitely think about it. But given that Verizon hasn't picked up any of the "S" series and as far as I know Verizon's LTE isn't quad core friendly at the moment I don't foresee this happening. Although I thought I read somewhere that the Exynos4 was suppose to support Verizon's LTE chip sets!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


same here if it was quad core i would be slightly interested. i dont think it is since usa isnt getting the quad core at all i dont think


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> same here if it was quad core i would be slightly interested. i dont think it is since usa isnt getting the quad core at all i dont think


 From what I understand it has less to do with just the term "quad-core" and more with the individual proc working well with LTE. In the future all chipsets will be working well with until then probably not. Honestly though I'd prefer the s4...


----------



## ladychacha (Apr 27, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Personally I'd rather have the S4. It's blown everything else away at this point and the benchmarks of the Ezynos x4 have been great but from time to time the s4 has won out.


The biggest drawback with s4 is it's qualcomm. That means a lot of waiting for patented proprietaries. Hopefully Samsung will release some GS3 with OMAP like they did GS2.

I'm done with qualcomm


----------



## the_other_ray (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't understand the Alert feature. Does it really take people more than 5 minutes to read what is on your screen before having to touch it to scroll that you need a phone to track your eyeballs?

Or am I missing something whereby this feature is useful because the main selling point that the presenter made was when reading a book?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

the_other_ray said:


> I didn't understand the Alert feature. Does it really take people more than 5 minutes to read what is on your screen before having to touch it to scroll that you need a phone to track your eyeballs?
> 
> Or am I missing something whereby this feature is useful because the main selling point that the presenter made was when reading a book?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Its a useful feature I think. Its to avoid that unwanted screen time out I believe. I know it annoys the piss out of me sometimes.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hazerd (May 2, 2012)

Well I Like Hardware And Software But Design Is Bad , Realy Bad ( Female Design )


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The one thing it did *really* make me want; a white GN.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Its certainly a nice phone but its not enough of an upgrade hardware wise to make me jealous.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It has a quad-core processor and that hardware upgrade is a huge upgrade from the processor in the GN. And to those who will say "the US version will not have that processor", and? I wouldn't have to get the US version if I wanted this. I would pay full price and import it .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> It has a quad-core processor and that hardware upgrade is a huge upgrade from the processor in the GN. And to those who will say "the US version will not have that processor", and? I wouldn't have to get the US version if I wanted this. I would pay full price and import it .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You then forfeit your warranty. So good luck with having 0 problems over even a 1 year period.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> It has a quad-core processor and that hardware upgrade is a huge upgrade from the processor in the GN. And to those who will say "the US version will not have that processor", and? I wouldn't have to get the US version if I wanted this. I would pay full price and import it .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have fun with that, you can spend money on importing the phone and paying all the customs fees and the shipping, I will be enjoying my nexus.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

Hazerd said:


> Well I Like Hardware And Software But Design Is Bad , Realy Bad ( Female Design )


The bezel is exactly the same as our GN.










Even the power button location.









so really the only design flaw, is NOT having one in glossy black. I could care less about the pebbles and nature BS, the two colors are gross. I don't know why they keep pitching it's designed for humans. its not like any phones ever were designed for monkeys and lamas.

it's thinner and has a HW button. the LCD is only a bit larger then our GNex, and it's acutally shorter body frame. at this point. it's really all the software updates that really sets it apart.

Yes the SoC is faster with better GPU but... unless you game all the time on your phone this wouldn't matter so much. GNex is fast enough for most.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> The bezel is exactly the same as our GN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One cool thing I do like is how its barely bigger than our nexus and it mange to increase the size of the screen.Other than that I just want these cool features ported on to my Nexus


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in a wait and see mode on this one. I'll see what actually makes it to the states and then see if it's worth an upgrade. As of right now i'm leaning away from burning an upgrade on it, but i'll keep an open mind and see what happens when it hits the US.


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Perhaps some porting might bring some of those features into GNex ROMs. Who knows...


 that's what's up man. Hopefully we get those features. I'm happy with my nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowsquad (Dec 19, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> It has a quad-core processor and that hardware upgrade is a huge upgrade from the processor in the GN. And to those who will say "the US version will not have that processor", and? I wouldn't have to get the US version if I wanted this. I would pay full price and import it .
> Wth quad core shirz. Same shiez probably a little faster, by a second  but nothing to be jealous lol. It is like saying orange juice with pulp and without it. Same crap, it taste the same. Same goes with the phone industry. They claim this and that, just to make buy one, And at the end is the same stuff.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Touchwiz sucks or blows, whichever is worse.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

davey11 said:


> Touchwiz sucks or blows, whichever is worse.


That's why Nova and Apex were intenved


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

davey11 said:


> Touchwiz sucks or blows, whichever is worse.


i agree i dont like their laucher very much but the timescape looks kinda cool and if we could tweak it with some aokp magic I think it could rock


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> That's why Nova and Apex were intenved


A launcher may seem to get rid of touchwiz but it is still very invasive. I'm not super techie but touchwiz is very much imbeded in the rom. When I had the fascinate, most of the roms at the early stages were touchwiz roms. The devs were saying to have an aosp rom was hard to port because of the nature of touchwiz.
I'm sure a dev can explain better on why touchwiz is bad compared to aosp.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

davey11 said:


> I'm sure a dev can explain better on why touchwiz is bad compared to aosp.


Oh I'm very aware. This isn't my first clambake


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

S3? Nope! She's sweet tits, I really thought I'd have a hard time saying no but I just can't leave nexy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Specs wise the phone is a beast like it or not. Seems like some were expecting an 8 core processor and 6GB of RAM. Not sure what some were thinking as far as specs go. I just don't like the back cover or the blue at all. I also don't like they went with an almost iPhone type side for the phone and instead of using aluminum or something they went with plastic. Also not a fan of the GB themed Touchwiz UI. Overall great device and with AOSP on it it will be a beast! Still keeping my GNex though.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

davey11 said:


> A launcher may seem to get rid of touchwiz but it is still very invasive. I'm not super techie but touchwiz is very much imbeded in the rom. When I had the fascinate, most of the roms at the early stages were touchwiz roms. The devs were saying to have an aosp rom was hard to port because of the nature of touchwiz.
> I'm sure a dev can explain better on why touchwiz is bad compared to aosp.


Touchwiz runs all the way down into the frameworks, it's very invasive and a complete resource hog. It caters more to the mainstream (read 'technologically slower') crowd. It's a trade off: increased usability by way of simplicity and intuitive features at a big time cost of smoothness, speed, responsiveness and overall performance. And it's ugly as hell.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

so here is my conclusion some hate the design of the phone like me it looks like a palm pre knock off. Good hardware shitty software. I cant touchwiz takes too much space. Look at the poor first galaxy s line. Touchwiz took to much space for the OS to upgrade ICS they couldn't do it. But if you rooted it and removed touchwiz it worked just as fine. If the hardware was in our nexus it would be a beast of a phone. But for most of us that isnt into hardcore gaming our pure google experience phones running just as fine.


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> "Locked bootloader."
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Whoops! Sorry, I my bad 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> You must be new here, welcome to the Galaxy Nexus forum


Actually I am. Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

davey11 said:


> A launcher may seem to get rid of touchwiz but it is still very invasive. I'm not super techie but touchwiz is very much imbeded in the rom. When I had the fascinate, most of the roms at the early stages were touchwiz roms. The devs were saying to have an aosp rom was hard to port because of the nature of touchwiz.
> I'm sure a dev can explain better on why touchwiz is bad compared to aosp.


ICS was supposed to abstract out the crap the carriers add to the OS so it can be easily swapped out, but most likely none of them did that. Sense, Touchwiz, etc, are frameworks (a bunch of code libraries that work together) that also happen to include a launcher. Frameworks in this case that also tamper with the libraries that google made for Android by adding their crap into them when they really should not have done that.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a white nexus. Unimpressed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

The more I look at it, the more I like it to be honest lol


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

when you watch you will see why I hate apple so much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cBSp1j5tPyU#!


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> The more I look at it, the more I like it to be honest lol


Those are big thumbs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

havi007 said:


> when you watch you will see why I hate apple so much
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...v=cBSp1j5tPyU#!


He is vastly uninformed or just confused. The dock is NOT gone and Apple didn't create the dock anyways. Bleh stupid Apple and their vague b.s. patent trolling!


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

To be honest...

Very dissapointed in the SIII. I was expecting something completely different. I hate the look, should have on screen buttons, should not be plastic, and they exynos doesn't support LTE. All of that, and i simply am not bothered at all. It's certainly not a bad phone per se, I just don't like it. Would much prefer a One X. Overall though, I like my nexus still. Aside from the CPU, they are pretty much the same phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't we all just play nice?  Back to thoughts on SGSIII not Apple or other unrelated stuff.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III,Samsung-GALAXY-Nexus-CDMA/phones/6330,6135


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> http://www.phonearen...hones/6330,6135


I like how it has a 64GB option (the SIII), and if you format a 64GB mirco sd...omg


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III,Samsung-GALAXY-Nexus-CDMA/phones/6330,6135


The specs are great I just can't get last Touchwiz looking almost the same and taking away from ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 8.9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not worth it, lets wait for a real Quad-Core that'll play nice with LTE in 3rd\4th qtr


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not worth it, lets wait for a real Quad-Core that'll play nice with LTE in 3rd\4th qtr


The specs don't really impress me. We all know its not going to be quad core when it comes to the US. Yeah not to mention that its not easy to put aosp roms on galaxy phones. they're pretty much like htc phones.. required drivers and such


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

If the Exynos Quad 4 is not compatible with LTE then I think that was a stupid move by Samsung considering the US market is all going to be LTE. Having the S4 chip even though it's fast is not appealing to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> The specs don't really impress me. We all know its not going to be quad core when it comes to the US. Yeah not to mention that its not easy to put aosp roms on galaxy phones. they're pretty much like htc phones.. required drivers and such


Is the xyenos proven non 4g compatible? I haven't heard anything about it not being but maybe I'm missing something









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> Is the xyenos proven non 4g compatible? I haven't heard anything about it not being but maybe I'm missing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what they said on the post/pre galaxy s3 RootzWiki video the guy in the blue shirt said they are lte compatible buy they are super expensive and hard for Samsung to keep in stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

Good post! Thank you!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Eh..I personally think our nexuses are sexier in design.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I also wish they put the headphone jack on the bottom. I like putting my phone in my pocket top down so when I pull it out it is in the correct orientation rather than pulling it out then flipping it to be top up.


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks too ugly for my taste. I would rather take a HTC S4 device tbh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be getting it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I'll be getting it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


I'm on the fence. I like the idea of having a 64GB model and a 64GB micro sd, but who knows when it will hit the states/what it will look like by then. Maybe they'll change the capacitive buttons around


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

The only things I see as better are wireless charging and a faster processor. The Nexus looks way better and is already too big. Definitely not a bad phone, but not worthy of an upgrade to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

